# My workstation at work



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I run a cafe in Glasgow as well as training so thought I'd put up a picture of what I use at work.










Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Nice clean work area.

When I get around to putting a new kitchen in I think I'm going to put a knockbox in like that.


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Looks great!

Sent from my ZTE-BLADE using Tapatalk


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

thanks! another pic from the side and I'm done


----------



## mentness (Oct 6, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mentness (Oct 6, 2008)

Toying with the idea of switching it around a bit. I never cut a hole for the knock box until I'm really sure where it should go! Flow seems to be working pretty nicely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

WOW! Looks like coffee geek heaven


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

MonkeyHarris said:


> WOW! Looks like coffee geek heaven


Heaven indeed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milesy (Mar 8, 2012)

Where is your cafe funinacup?


----------



## wastedhours (Jan 2, 2012)

It's a Marco Uber Boiler, isn't it? - http://marco.ie/tech_pdf/Uber_brochure.pdf


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Do I see a Verona TCS?


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I spotted the Uber boiler and Verona plus an Anfim super caimano and two Baratza Varios.

:drool:


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Milesy said:


> Where is your cafe funinacup?


In the glamorous heights of the Western Infirmary! My boss owns the cafe there and in Gartnavel, and also has a shop in Skypark which I often use for training.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------

